# Can't make up my mind...



## Unrthdxdream (Oct 27, 2007)

So I have gone around and shot and handled many guns before narrowing it down to getting the Springfield XDSC, but now I have one more obstacle to jump. I have not yet gotten to shoot the SC my local range only has the service model but I am still torn between getting it in a 9mm or .40cal. I am purchasing the gun with intent to conceal and carry, but with my current residence being on my college campus I will not be able to conceal and carry regularly for one more year. So this is just going to be mostly a range toy and fun gun until then. That is one reason I am tempted to go with a 9mm is because I will be able to shoot it more, plain and simple. Also I am smaller in stature (5'7 only 145) and am a little concerned with the increased muzzle flip of the .40. Several gunshop owners whom I have been discussing this with say with the XD there isnt much difference. I haven't had an issue with any of the .40s I have shot before but I want an accurate gun. I guess I just don't want to lose too much stopping power and the fact of the matter is I haven't gotten to shoot the sub-compact in both calibers back to back to do a real comparison. I have found a place locally to get either gun for $445 new and am going to check it out on Wednesday and hopefully buy. (He is a part time FFL dealer, guess this is his evening and weekend job). What would you guys do? 9mm? .40? All my buddies are giving me shit about the 9 but I really think since its just gonna be a toy for a year before even being carried and with the price of ammo going up the 9 would be more fun. Also with the potential for increased accuracy I would choose the 9. :smt076 Basically I am VERY indecisive. 

Thanks!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I personally think you should get the 9mm. It's plenty of stopping power and if you'll practice with it more than the .40 then it's even that much better. Shot placement is more important than anything and if you'll practice with the 9mm more then that's what matters. Also, if you've rented the service model, then the SC model with the extended magazine (16-round) makes the grip the same exact length as the service model. I still swear that I shoot my SC model better then my service model. IDK what it is but that SC is a GREAT shooting gun. So, go with the 9mm you won't regret it. Practice means more then most anything else, and the 9mm with a well placed shot is better then a missed shot with a .40. Enjoy!

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I currently own the XD40 Service and am going to get the XD9SC as a new carry gun. 1) 9mm ammo is cheaper than .40, so I an shoot more. 2) Less muzzle flip on the short barrel. Stopping power is not a major concern because I feel today's 9mm defense rounds will be able to get the job done. Also it's about placement, not just the caliber. If you can't hit with the gun, the caliber isn't going to make a difference. 

And if your buddies are giving you crap, just set up a little contest. You get to shoot them first with your "little girly 9mm" and then they can shoot you with their .40's. :mrgreen:

Get the 9mm.


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

definately get the 9mm. it holds more rounds, cheaper to shoot, and will still stop an attacker.


----------



## Unrthdxdream (Oct 27, 2007)

Hahah yeah I was leaning 9mm just because I do realize accuracy and shot placement is what counts.. one of my buddies who just got back from Iraq, after being issued with a Beretta 92fs in 9mm told me never to buy a 9mm but he was stuck using non-hollowpoint due to the Geneva conventions or whatever.. His opinion carried alot with me so thats why I was looking into the .40 cal. Guess I will go ahead and get the 9mm then. Plus the guy will throw in the accessory pack with 3 more clips for the XD9SC for 30 more bucks!!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Unrthdxdream said:


> Plus the guy will throw in the accessory pack with 3 more *clips* for the XD9SC for 30 more bucks!!


Magazines. Magazines. Magazines. Not clips.

The future flaming I have saved you from is invaluable. You are now forever in my debt. :mrgreen:


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have the XD .40 service and love it, but shooting my wife's XDsc9 is Sweet!! I either going to buy one or "borrow" hers to carry. Good luck!


----------



## Unrthdxdream (Oct 27, 2007)

Todd said:


> Magazines. Magazines. Magazines. Not clips.
> 
> The future flaming I have saved you from is invaluable. You are now forever in my debt. :mrgreen:


Hahah oops! My bad....


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

+1 on the XD 9SC. I had the XD Tactical in .40 and the 9SC is so much easier and cheaper to shoot that I wound up selling the .40. My groups were every bit as good even with a 2" shorter sight length on the SC. You won't regret this decision.


----------

